# java voting.



## flyseven (1. Jan 2005)

http://www2.kleinezeitung.at/webs/extern/votes/debuetantenball/ecard.php?ID=14914


besteht die möglichkeit, dass man bei so einem voting mehrere stimmen auf einmal abgeben kann? es muss doch möglich sein öfters zu voten!?
bitte um hilfe!
 :meld:


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Jan 2005)

Wenn ich auf de  Link klickke gelange ich zur Startseite und dort is kein Vote


----------



## flyseven (1. Jan 2005)

http://www.steirermonat.at/spiele_debuetantanball.asp

einfach auf das bild klicken und dann kommt der vote!


----------



## Student (2. Jan 2005)

nicht wirklich ..

```
Warning: OCIStmtExecute: ORA-03113: end-of-file on communication channel in /appl/apache_1.3.26/
htdocs/www.kleinezeitung.at/webs/extern/votes/debuetantenball/frameset_main.php on line 16

Warning: Cannot add header information - headers already sent by (output started at
 /appl/apache_1.3.26/htdocs/www.kleinezeitung.at/webs/extern/votes/debuetantenball/frameset_main.php:16) in
 /appl/apache_1.3.26/htdocs/www.kleinezeitung.at/webs/extern/votes/debuetantenball/frameset_main.php on line 35

Warning: failed to rollback outstanding transactions!: ORA-03114: not connected to 
ORACLE in Unknown on line 0
```


----------



## flyseven (2. Jan 2005)

besteht die möglich keit (ich kenn mich beim programmieren leider nicht aus), dass man eine schleife oder sonst was bastelt die automatisch wählt!?


----------



## stev.glasow (2. Jan 2005)

So wie es aussieht musst du nur folgende URL http://www2.kleinezeitung.at/webs/extern/votes/debuetantenball/wahl.php?Galerie_ID=1&VOTE=1
immer wieder laden wobei Galerie_ID das Paar ist für das du Voten möchtest.
Aber ich programmier dir das nicht.


----------

